# C et C++ > C > Livres >  cherche un livre en C

## wahidred

salut les amis est ce que quelqun pourrait me donner un lien pour telecharger gratuitement le livre "maitrise des algorithmes en c" de  "kyle loudon" ? pour ceux qui l'on deja consult est ce qu'il est bien sachant que je veux utiliser le C pour les codages huffman la FFT ...ect merci

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

Ce livre est publi par O'Reilly et tu l'acheter [ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Ma%C3%AEtrise-algorithmes-en-C-Loudon/dp/2841770966"]Ma?trise des algorithmes en C: Amazon.fr: Loudon, Eric Jacobini: Livres@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NA4W7KRSL.@@AMEPARAM@@51NA4W7KRSL[/ame]. Bien qu'il soit certainement possible d'en trouver une copie sur le web, la loi sur le droit d'auteur n'autorise pas de tels tlchargements. Si tu as une cole d'ingnieurs ou une universit  proximit de chez toi, tu trouveras certainement cet ouvrage dans leur bibliothque. Je te recommande cette solution, pas plus couteuse et lgale. 

Avec mes meilleures salutations

Thierry Chappuis

----------


## TheGzD

> Bien qu'il soit certainement possible d'en trouver une copie sur le web, la loi sur le droit d'auteur n'autorise pas de tels tlchargements. Si tu as une cole d'ingnieurs ou une universit  proximit de chez toi, tu trouveras certainement cet ouvrage dans leur bibliothque. Je te recommande cette solution, pas plus couteuse et lgale


Pas mieux  ::fessee::

----------

